# Larry Morgan Pro Stock Oldsmobile



## Stangfreak (Jun 7, 2007)

* Here's a model of Larry Morgan's pro stock Oldsmobile I built about 20 to 25 years ago... It had to be that long ago because I built Bob Glidden's 87 pro Stock Thunderbird about the same time and the Thunderbird was a new kit just released... It has been packed away for the last few years and I completely forgot all about it... I am really, really surprised the glue held it together that long... I had to clean some mucky stuff off of it with a soft cloth, toothpicks, and a toothbrush, but it still looks great... I will be real proud to display this one again !!!*


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

looks great - It's been years and years since I've seen drag races - it's nice to see a reminder of why I enjoyed them so much.


----------



## 71 Charger 500 (Jan 27, 2011)

It still looks fantastic!


----------



## Vegar (Nov 25, 2011)

Looks great, both the car and your workshop diorama


----------

